# WF-25 riser review



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Where do I begin. I recieved this riser about a week and a half ago and was pleasanly surprised with the finish on the riser for being rushed. It is of a unique design and definely looks like no riser out there. That was one of their goals on this design. You cant mistake the WF-25 for anything else.
Just looking at and grabbing the riser I noticed a few things right off the bat. The riser comes in at a stout four pounds four ounce. To those starting out or used to shooting a light weight riser, this may seem a bit to heavy, but I assure you, it doesnt take but a couple of weeks of shooting and it will become second nature once again. I have had people curse me the moment they get the riser they bought because of my recommendation. They told me its way to heavy for them. I tell them that its only 1 pound heavier than they are used to and they will start to love that extra mass in about a week or two. I usally get a call within that time period saying that they love it and will never go back to the lighter risers again. lol. It. also has a well designed sight window. It is very center shot to allow such a wide verity of arrow diameters and spines. I like that they also got some weight away from the center line of the riser and makes it inherently a little more stable for barebow shooting. It comes with a Jager grip, which is my favorite grip of all time. That was a well thought out desision to put those on there. Most of the people that I know of that put on a custom grip choose a Jager. The limb pockets are well built and have lateral adjustments for limb alignments. I like they left a little room for limb adjustment. We have all bought limbs that werent done right and needed a little bit of adjustment to get them centered up. The limb bolts take a 5/16" allen wrench, but I was told they are changing that to 1/4" so its a standard size that comes in the allen wrench set. The hump, how can I forget the hump. lol it is a feature that came come on or off the riser. We all have different class rules we go by depending on the shoot, so that is a fantastic option to have. I dont know how many shims and doo dads I have built on the risers to fit in a class. Now all that tedious work is done for the user. lol
The mass seems to be pretty evenly distributed above and below the handle. When i put my finger on the grip and balance it, it slowly tips towards the top ever so slightly. I have never been a big fan of risers that do that and became very suspicious of how this is going to handle while shooting. I didn't know for sure how the shot reaction was going to be with balance that it had. I always liked a very bottom heavy riser, and this was a very nuetral weight distributed riser. I strung up some old win win limbs, set up the tiller to 1/4" positive and shot it to see the reaction. I was pleasantly surprised to find that the riser came straight out. I watched my shot reaction video and seen it only tips back after it hits the finger sling. I must say, this is a step in the right direction.
Now off to shooting for score. The riser is about 4 ounces heavier than what I am used to, so I was fully adjusted rather quickly. I put on my win win everest pro 30# limbs on. It works out to be about 36.5# otf. I am still rehabbing my shoulder, so I am not shooting the weight that I am used to yet. I had this bow all set up and tuned in a half hour and ready to pound out the first score with the WF-25. While shooting, I felt this riser was performing better that I expected. I love the feel and the shot reaction that this stiff riser was offering. In the week I had this riser, I shot a 573, 564, and a 563. Two of those scores were on the line. I have not used a stabilizer or any extra weight and this riser balances beautifully on the shot. This is very formidable riser to be used for anyone in the Trd, or REC class in IBO or any class for off the shelf. It will definitely will be a great choice for barebow shooters. I have to say, numbers dont lie, and it passed every test I could put it through. TheWF-25 will be a riser that I will be using for a long time. Dewayne and Cal, well done and bill me for two! You guys have a good riser. Not to shabby for the first time.







https://vimeo.com/115603675


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Demmer said:


> Where do I begin. I recieved this riser about a week and a half ago and was pleasanly surprised with the finish on the riser for being rushed. It is of a unique design and definely looks like no riser out there. That was one of their goals on this design. You cant mistake the WF-25 for anything else.
> Just looking at and grabbing the riser I noticed a few things right off the bat. The riser comes in at a stout four pounds four ounce. To those starting out or used to shooting a light weight riser, this may seem a bit to heavy, but I assure you, it doesnt take but a couple of weeks of shooting and it will become second nature once again. I have had people curse me the moment they get the riser they bought because of my recommendation. They told me its way to heavy for them. I tell them that its only 1 pound heavier than they are used to and they will start to love that extra mass in about a week or two. I usally get a call within that time period saying that they love it and will never go back to the lighter risers again. lol. It. also has a well designed sight window. It is very center shot to allow such a wide verity of arrow diameters and spines. I like that they also got some weight away from the center line of the riser and makes it inherently a little more stable for barebow shooting. It comes with a Jager grip, which is my favorite grip of all time. That was a well thought out desision to put those on there. Most of the people that I know of that put on a custom grip choose a Jager. The limb pockets are well built and have lateral adjustments for limb alignments. I like they left a little room for limb adjustment. We have all bought limbs that werent done right and needed a little bit of adjustment to get them centered up. The limb bolts take a 5/16" allen wrench, but I was told they are changing that to 1/4" so its a standard size that comes in the allen wrench set. The hump, how can I forget the hump. lol it is a feature that came come on or off the riser. We all have different class rules we go by depending on the shoot, so that is a fantastic option to have. I dont know how many shims and doo dads I have built on the risers to fit in a class. Now all that tedious work is done for the user. lol
> The mass seems to be pretty evenly distributed above and below the handle. When i put my finger on the grip and balance it, it slowly tips towards the top ever so slightly. I have never been a big fan of risers that do that and became very suspicious of how this is going to handle while shooting. I didn't know for sure how the shot reaction was going to be with balance that it had. I always liked a very bottom heavy riser, and this was a very nuetral weight distributed riser. I strung up some old win win limbs, set up the tiller to 1/4" positive and shot it to see the reaction. I was pleasantly surprised to find that the riser came straight out. I watched my shot reaction video and seen it only tips back after it hits the finger sling. I must say, this is a step in the right direction.
> Now off to shooting for score. The riser is about 4 ounces heavier than what I am used to, so I was fully adjusted rather quickly. I put on my win win everest pro 30# limbs on. It works out to be about 36.5# otf. I am still rehabbing my shoulder, so I am not shooting the weight that I am used to yet. I had this bow all set up and tuned in a half hour and ready to pound out the first score with the WF-25. While shooting, I felt this riser was performing better that I expected. I love the feel and the shot reaction that this stiff riser was offering. In the week I had this riser, I shot a 573, 564, and a 563. Two of those scores were on the line. I have not used a stabilizer or any extra weight and this riser balances beautifully on the shot. This is very formidable riser to be used for anyone in the Trd, or REC class in IBO or any class for off the shelf. It will definitely will be a great choice for barebow shooters. I have to say, numbers dont lie, and it passed every test I could put it through. TheWF-25 will be a riser that I will be using for a long time. Dewayne and Cal, well done and bill me for two! You guys have a good riser. Not to shabby for the first time.
> ...


Good review, thanks John.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Good review John...thanks for taking the time.

Dewayne


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Just keeping it real


----------



## GLaw1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a chance to shoot Johns new bow this past week. I currently shoot a Spigarelli 650 Club. Comparing the two, I liked the feel of the shot and the sight picture on the WF. I shot next to John and watched him pound the yellow time and time again ending with a 564. The bow has a unique look and obviously can shoot. I think this riser is going to be a winner.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

GLAW, what's your name?? do I know you?? I thought I knew most of Johns shooting friends..LOL


Dewayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> GLAW, what's your name?? do I know you?? I thought I knew most of Johns shooting friends..LOL
> 
> 
> Dewayne


I didn't know John had friends


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I have some, but they don't come out and admit it too often. Lol


----------



## GLaw1 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Freinds*

Dewayne,
My name is Gary Lawrence. I met John last year shooting in our conference shoots up here in North Eastern Pa. At first I didn't know if he was crazy or just dressed weird. As a matter of fact, last week he showed up in his pajamas to shoot. I'm sure you have seen him in a few of his "outfits"
View attachment 2122241


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I didn't know if he was crazy or just dressed weird.


A little of both I'm sure.  

It's what you have to do to shoot barebow at his level. Normal folks never get that good. LOL.


----------



## GLaw1 (Feb 23, 2014)

He has given me a few tips and I am hitting the 500 mark pretty regularly now. He just freaks me out when he adjusts his equipment during a shoot.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Any pictures of this riser or link?


----------



## drstack (Feb 9, 2011)

Good Morning Robert;

Believe they are referring to this one: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2381189

r/
Dave


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is a side by side comparison with my two spigarellies.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

There's also a few pics on Facebook under CD Archery...

Let me know if I can help,

Dewayne Martin
540-320-1424


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

drstack said:


> Good Morning Robert;
> 
> Believe they are referring to this one: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2381189
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for that


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I wished I had friends........John would you be my friend?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe Bubba, but I ain't promising anything. Lol


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a pretty short site window for a 25" riser. Made for short range gap shooters perhaps??


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> That's a pretty short site window for a 25" riser. Made for short range gap shooters perhaps??




Tony, we had to lower the upper portion of the sight window so the upper hood wouldn't extend down into the sight window to be legal for some other organizations.

There is plenty of room in thwt sight window to shoot any distance you may want.


Dewayne


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I just sent the original on to the next tester it was all I could do to not set it up in the mill and cut it to fit my formula limbs lol


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Gary, that's not even funny!!!


Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> Tony, we had to lower the upper portion of the sight window so the upper hood wouldn't extend down into the sight window to be legal for some other organizations.
> 
> There is plenty of room in thwt sight window to shoot any distance you may want.
> 
> ...


Actually, that sight window won't work for indoor Oly. recurve shooters. Outdoors, it will be fine, and for all barebow shooters, it will be fine.

But it's a barebow riser, and I'm by every measure so far, it's doing it's intended job quite well.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Actually, that sight window won't work for indoor Oly. recurve shooters. Outdoors, it will be fine, and for all barebow shooters, it will be fine.
> 
> But it's a barebow riser, and I'm by every measure so far, it's doing it's intended job quite well.




True, it won't work as an Olympic riser...it's soul purpose is Barebow...thats how it was designed from the ground up was as a Barebow riser that doesn't have to have stabs and weights hung all over it but does have the option if you wish.

Dewayne


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> That's a pretty short site window for a 25" riser. Made for short range gap shooters perhaps??


Tony is that a short joke?


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Wait... "my hair"


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Bump for my friends and their excellent riser!


----------

